# Crayfishing



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the best bait to use in a trap? Also if I just wanted to throw a line out what should I tie to the end?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> What is the best bait to use in a trap? Also if I just wanted to throw a line out what should I tie to the end?


Fish guts are popular. I like sliced carrots......yes, sliced carrots.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Piece of chicken.


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Chicken leg or neck.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

If I use chicken do I cook it first?


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

What has worked for me.
Tie a piece of line around the skinny part of a raw chicken leg. When you go to the lake look for rocky areas that have large boulders submerged under the water usually around the **** is best if it is a reservoir. Next throw the chicken leg into the water anywhere form 3-6ft deep next to a large boulder. Also you should try to position the leg next to any cracks between boulders or the underside of the boulders, this is where the crawdads like to hide. Within a few minutes you will see the little guys eating the chicken. At this time slowly pull the chicken leg in being careful not to pull too fast or they might let go. Also they let go of the chicken the second they feel air so what I do is place a small net under them before I pull them out this way they drop off into the net. In a few hours you should have plenty of crawdads usually from 1/4-1/2 a 5 gal bucket full. Last if you have the time it is well worth it to purge the crawdads. This has been a stand by for me for a long time if the fish aren't biting you can almost always catch crawdads.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

bucksandducks said:


> If I use chicken do I cook it first?


No need to cook it. If you have some chicken that's about to expire or has expired, crawdad bait is a great use for it. Remember that Crawdads are scavengers so they're not real picky.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

http://connect2utah.com/content/roughin ... ?cid=43643

If you watch this vidio from roughing it outdoors, there is some good crawdad info. If you clean them before you cook them they will tast much better. Add a little creole seasoning to the butter to spice them up a bit.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be going to Strawberry with my family, my two boys will think this is a blast. Where is the best place on Strawberry to catch them at?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> I will be going to Strawberry with my family, my two boys will think this is a blast. Where is the best place on Strawberry to catch them at?


When i took the family up a few weeks ago we got a couple hundred right next to the ramp at the marina. There are large numbers all over the lake though. Find a rocky or sandy area that goes to deeper water and you will be set. 8)


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I use the backs of the chicken. There is one in every pack of whole cut ups.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Would red side shiners work in a trap?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> Would red side shiners work in a trap?


Yes, any type of fish will catch them.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I use chicken livers and gizzards. Cheapest package of chicken to buy.


----------



## kkindles (May 21, 2009)

How is Utah Lake for catching crawdads? I have been considering buying or making a trap for my 10 yr old son who wants to catch some crawdads. 

I live just few miles from the Lindon and AF Marinas. Any favorite places in that area for crawdads? 
I am considering placing a trap in the evening, and checking it the next morning. Is that an effective procedure? 

Thanks, Kkindles


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You can make 3 LARGE crawdad traps easily for $15 worth of wire at home depot. I posted pictures of how to make them a while back, I'll see if I cant dig them up and repost.


-DallanC


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a note, it's illegal to use any part of a fish i.e., no rainbow/trout guts ect. But I just harvested a grundle up at the gorge. I bought a $9 pork butt, cut it into 1/2 inch slices and then wrapped it in one piece of smoked bacon. My knack is to make sure the critters can't get to the bait in anyway from outside the trap. They've got to go in to get it. In one trap I bet there was 150 c'dads. 

I find the opera house traps less effective and the round net barrel ones better. I think it has to do with the funnel entrance being so big.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

How is Recapture near Blanding for crayfish? I'll be down that way soon.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Went to Strawberry this evening with the family. Tossed the trap out and it had about an hour soak and came up with 17. I was hoping for more, but it was still fun none the less.


----------

